# Transfer from scheme to PRSA



## Bedlam (1 Oct 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me is there a limit to the amount a PRSA Provider can accept on behalf of someone in the form of a single premium transfer from a scheme that has been wound up?

Thanks

Bedlam


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Oct 2007)

No there's no limit if the transferring scheme is being wound up *and* service is <15 years.


----------



## Bedlam (1 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the reply and if the scheme were not being wound up is there a limit?

Thanks


Bedlam


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Oct 2007)

How many years' service?


----------



## boaber (1 Oct 2007)

Bedlam said:


> Thanks for the reply and if the scheme were not being wound up is there a limit?



There is no limit - however for transfers over €10K the member should be provided with a Certificate of Comparison - which nobody provides - so in effect the limit is €10K


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Oct 2007)

boaber said:


> There is no limit - however for transfers over €10K the member should be provided with a Certificate of Comparison - which nobody provides - so in effect the limit is €10K


 
If the transfer value represents a non-preserved benefit (less than 2 years' service) it can be transferred to a PRSA without Certificate of Benefit Comparison even if it is >€10,000.


----------

